# [OGPP] How long have you been with GBAtemp?



## shaunj66 (Jan 1, 2007)

So it's 2007, and you're online and visiting GBAtemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Question is, is this your first visit, your second? Perhaps your ten thousandth?

*How long have you been with GBAtemp?*

Me? Personally, I've been here since the start. From the non-IPB based webpage hosed on Personales and spent many hours posting and helping others on the message board there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good times!


----------



## bajibbles (Jan 1, 2007)

gbatemp.m4d.sm ;P

love the people here


----------



## The Teej (Jan 1, 2007)

Just over 2 and a half years now, and still visiting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although admittedly no where near as much as I used to


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 1, 2007)

I visited once every day or so but decided to join when it was made compulsory (to view everything at least), a little while later I started posting. 
Nowadays I tend to click onto GBAtemp if ever I am using the internet and have more than 10 minutes to spare.


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Jan 1, 2007)

a little over a year

good ol days of researching gba flash carts and watching supercards, m3s, g6 and such rise to greatness


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 1, 2007)

I've been here since the beginning. Had an account from 24-October 02 (the day the boards started) and then made this one whenever I made it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so about +5 years now. It was by complete chance I found it, looking for GBA ROMs and I found the old GBAtemp website... good times!


----------



## legendofphil (Jan 1, 2007)

Registered for little over 4 years, though I've only been fairly active since the DS came along.


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 1, 2007)

Been here from the start (Check the member number, 607  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Still don't post all that often though ;p


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jan 1, 2007)

since 13-January 04 ...
happy new year everyone ...
i hope i will be out of the army this May at last


----------



## squirt1000 (Jan 1, 2007)

Been here for a while! Great site and great peeps!!


----------



## DJBurkey (Jan 1, 2007)

Just over a year as I got my DS on Christmas 2005


----------



## Helmut (Jan 1, 2007)

I was reading many things about EZ1 before I registered. I only remember that I registered in order to have some advice on EZ2.

I made my first import purchase thanks to GBAtemp (it was an EZ2 ^^ on success-hk, when they were selling flashcart).


----------



## Dragonlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I guess a lot won't recognize me here especially the new ones as I have roughly 3 ( and a bit more ) years been around this place. And yes gbatemp.m4d.sm had been a great domain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Rather odd to see how few people had been on the boards back then compared to the masses around nowadays. Don't get me wrong. It is on one side good and also bad to have so many members. Let's see how the upcoming years are unrolling.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 1, 2007)

Under a year, but in mthrnite years, that's about... well, about 6 months I guess.
I'm on every day, generally post every day, even if it's just to say hello to a newcomer.
Love this place. Some really cool folks around here. Feels like an old corner store with a big pot-belly stove in the middle.

GBAtemp, where particular people congregate!


----------



## Squiffy (Jan 1, 2007)

Since the start (Sept 2002), but I didn't register until later. Is it even possible to be here 5 years? Good old gbatemp.2ya.com/gbatemp.m4d.sm


----------



## dice (Jan 1, 2007)

I've been here since the start, joined after like the 2nd day of it's creation because I initially thought the forum would be crap


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ Jan 1 2007 said:


> I guess a lot won't recognize me here especially the new ones as I have roughly 3 ( and a bit more ) years been around this place.Some of us with similar track records will. Profile says 3 years and 2 days, but I brought my cart on the 27th so I must've been reading for a few months before then. I remember m4d, but 2ya's a bit before my time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Famous last words from the Japanese pre-release WarioWare Twisted thread.


----------



## dice (Jan 1, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/pie/ existed before then


----------



## dice (Jan 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Jan 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dragonlord @ Jan 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess a lot won't recognize me here especially the new ones as I have roughly 3 ( and a bit more ) years been around this place.Some of us with similar track records will. Profile says 3 years and 2 days, but I brought my cart on the 27th so I must've been reading for a few months before then. I remember m4d, but 2ya's a bit before my time
> ...


Wario ware still hasn't been released in the uk has it?


----------



## Qpido (Jan 1, 2007)

I joined when I found out you could download roms, I had no idea :|.

Didn't post at first, but I wanted to join the club after a while, everyone seemed nice.
Well, not everyone.

Q~


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 1, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Jan 1 2007 said:


> Wario ware still hasn't been released in the uk has it?


Nope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I couldnt've been more wrong if I'd tried.


----------



## dice (Jan 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Jan 1 2007 said:


> I joined when I found out you could download roms, I had no idea :|.
> 
> Didn't post at first, but I wanted to join the club after a while, everyone seemed nice.
> Well, not everyone.
> ...


ooh spill the dirt!!


----------



## Qpido (Jan 1, 2007)

Like people who think they own the internetz and think that people who post on these forums are people trying to break in their home.
Why can't everyone just be nice and understanding!

But the majority is very nice here.

Q~


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 1, 2007)

dice, I reckon we should have our own GBAtemp Veteran member group to show the community who's hardcore and who's not.


----------



## faceless (Jan 1, 2007)

dont remember when i first started visiting...


----------



## Helmut (Jan 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Jan 1 2007 said:


> dice, I reckon we should have our own GBAtemp Veteran member group to show the community who's hardcore and who's not.


And then start to scorn the newest members :-/.   ^^


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Helmut @ Jan 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Jan 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > dice, I reckon we should have our own GBAtemp Veteran member group to show the community who's hardcore and who's not.
> ...



Oh yes, you all better go back into your holes in the hotel basement right this minute!


----------



## THeLL (Jan 1, 2007)

Since about 4 years now, I even should have an old account somewhere...


----------



## adgloride (Jan 1, 2007)

I've been here for years, with my postcount you wouldn't think so though


----------



## Foie (Jan 1, 2007)

6 months, 15 days

I     



































GBAtemp                                          

I check every day, but I only post .6 times per day according to my profile page.  I need to bring that up to 1 or 2 per day...

I guess you'll be seeing more of me here on GBAtemp!


----------



## r0ni (Jan 2, 2007)

it's really been 5 years already?

I came here for the roms.  I can't recall exactly why I keep coming back, but I do.  

No roms now, but this is about the only updated site of it's kind left...


----------



## Kosmo (Jan 2, 2007)

Long Time!


----------



## Daedalus (Jan 2, 2007)

Joined when I first got into the GBA homebrew and rom scene, researching my first flashcarts and then helping everyone else later on. Dropped off posting for a while but now that I'm onto my 3rd DS cart I've been visiting more and more.


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 2, 2007)

GBAtemp existed before these forums did. =P
Man...it's been a long time hasn't it?


----------



## phuzzz (Jan 2, 2007)

Guestbook ftw.

I've been around since the beginning, although I wasn't an actual member until some time after.


----------



## Elrinth (Jan 2, 2007)

i've been here for awhile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




looks like me and zarcon joined at the same day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember joining because of it was required at that time for roms! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i surfed the page alot like phuzzz before membership was a requirement


----------



## kaoken (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow time does really fly, I've been with gbatemp for 4/5 years now.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Jan 2, 2007)

I've been here a while now... I was lurking these forums for a little bit, then it required you to log in to see the goods. I needed to see it and didn't think I would be with this site so I decided to use a quick name... Turns out I'm here a lot longer than expected with my real name as my username. :X

This is the only release page I have ever visited. :-)


----------



## Deanwick (Jan 2, 2007)

Pretty much since the start, although I didn`t register until later. Took a long break when the DS-scene bursted out and started to come back here after I got my own Lite. An old beard is me


----------



## dvdvdv (Jan 2, 2007)

an oldie, took while to sign up. don't post much though, just mainly tracking the scene. Hi tempers!


----------



## Danieluz (Jan 2, 2007)

Less than a year =|


----------



## Reserver X (Jan 2, 2007)

Been a long long time since ive posted on this forum =P. Its a nice place to be active in.

::edit:: ~3 years.


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 2, 2007)

I've been visiting GBATemp since the beginning when it was nothing like today. But I never posted much, I am just a silent reader.


----------



## Fusion Master (Jan 2, 2007)

I registered a few days after checking out the site many many years ago (Joining date seen to left) When I first found out about emulation this site was the absolute shiz!!! Is still good today, convinced me to buy a Flash Card and l love the nearly immediate help I get when I need help related to the sections of this website. Less frequent now because I live in World of Warcarft >.<


----------



## drabag (Jan 2, 2007)

Ooooh, it was long ago ! During the ol' good Kivan times


----------



## OrR (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't remember...
It says I registered in November 05 (when I got my DS) but I've been visiting the site for a long time before that, probably almost 2 years. I only really started posting in spring, I think.


----------



## shado blackstar (Jan 2, 2007)

I wish I could remember... Before Narikiri 2. You know, the dark ages. Back when the only Tales game I knew about was Phantasia.
Still remember the release of Dancing Sword... Never thought that game would be good, but I was bored, so I grabbed it, played it, loved it.


----------



## fluffykiwi (Jan 2, 2007)

Been here a while.  I was thinking it cant have been over 5 years then noticed the join date, and it hasnt been. 
Good to know I'm not senile yet.

I do wonder about the people voting more than 5 years.


----------



## Costello (Jan 2, 2007)

QUOTE(fluffykiwi @ Jan 2 2007 said:


> Been here a while.Â I was thinking it cant have been over 5 years then noticed the join date, and it hasnt been.
> Good to know I'm not senile yet.
> 
> I do wonder about the people voting more than 5 years.



GBAtemp used to be a website before the forum was created.
The creation of GBAtemp (not GBAtemp forums) is even older! So old I can't even remember myself.


----------



## WildCard (Jan 2, 2007)

Shortly after it was created I joined up.  I don't post much though.  Love the site and do check it rather frequently.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 2, 2007)

I remember coming here when I was on another site (dunno if I can name them, but they're in the pits now) and someone reccomended gbatemp for roms.  Join date says 11/02...


----------



## Kyoji (Jan 3, 2007)

Bout 3 years, and you guys _still_ haven't kicked me out yet!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2007)

I used to come here for roms but didn't register, though. That must've been around the time I got my first GBA flashcart. Then there was IRC and the old-account I lost. On June 1st, 2004 I registered with 'Takeshi' as my user name because I, apparently, had a problem with my 2nd GBA flashcart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  -- just backtracked using a search.


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 3, 2007)

Lurked in the shadows for about 7 months before I actually registered.  This site has given me pretty much everything I know about the scene.  I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it here. Go GBATemp!


----------



## 754boy (Jan 3, 2007)

Been here for over 4 years now. Best forum ever!!!


----------



## Cyan (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm here for sooo long.
I remember when KIVan was a mere user on a forum about gba roms, he then proposed to create a web site to host roms, but it didn't last long before he created a temporary forum (gbatemp.2ya.com).

so I know gbatemp even before it was a website.
I registered almost at the beginning, but only start posting with the DS upcoming.


----------



## choupette (Jan 3, 2007)

about a year ago, because the french site for releases disappeared.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Cyan @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> I'm here for sooo long.
> I remember when KIVan was a mere user on a forum about gba roms, he then proposed to create a web site to host roms, but it didn't last long before he created a temporary forum (gbatemp.2ya.com).
> 
> so I know gbatemp even before it was a website.
> I registered almost at the beginning, but only start posting with the DS upcoming.



Does anyone remember a user named Cricket?  Not sure if it was here or another rom-site forum, but he proposed the same thing, but I have not seen/heard from him in some time so I guess he quit...Good times...


----------



## dice (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Cyan @ Jan 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm here for sooo long.
> ...


I help out on his site (that somehow is still up! - rom-source.com). It used to be called crick and dumbsioux's rom page before being renames rom-source.


----------



## camurso_ (Jan 3, 2007)

Don´t remember...

But what I DO remember is that I came here way before registering...


----------



## lazrhog (Jan 3, 2007)

This site is my reason for the web ....    that and www.scdev.org and www.gp32x.com :-)


----------



## Timo710 (Jan 3, 2007)

The first time I came here was to find the newest M3 update, after that I came here to check out wich new releases had been *uhm* released,slowly afterwards I started to make posts....

I guess I started to be a active member about a year ago....


----------



## helpme (Jan 3, 2007)

i joined the official supercard forum first in sept 05 when i got my ds & supercard but there was a lot of people causing trouble flaming & stuff so i left
then joined the unofficial supercard forum (scdev) in October 05 were im still a member but under a differnt name
i followed a link over at scdev to an article that brought me over to gbatemp in november 05 
i havnt joined anywhere else cause scdev & gbatemp fulfill all my needs


----------



## T-hug (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm pretty much same as shaun, using the old rom page greetings book to communicate and eventually evolve to what we have now.

http://web.archive.org/web/20030622153917/gbatemp.m4d.sm/


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Jan 3, 2007)

How was the name "gbatemp" created?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 3, 2007)

The creation of the GBAtemp name is surrounded in folklore or maybe just one hell of a grog induced memory gap.


Some say GBAtemp was forged in the depths of the Earth, others say it was a meteorite that fell from the sky, some even believe it was a gift from the frog king but they have since been eliminated by those who follow the newt king.

Either way it is said that Kivan founded GBATemp as a site to grab the latest GBA roms and to dodge the ills that would plague anyone trying to find the latest roms with the distribution methods de jour of the time (IRC was overrun by idiots, Usenet is apparently too hard, FTP was dead and HTTP sites lasted all of 20 minutes).
As they would likely only last for a few days/weeks they were "temporary" thus it was a GBA temp site.

Somewhere along the line a hotel was built and a duck was murdered as well.


----------



## HugeCock (Jan 3, 2007)

hmmm.....I'd have to say...4 months before Metroid Zero got dumped....cause that's when I got into GBA really.


----------



## Akoji (Jan 3, 2007)

Well , i was there when gbatemp was a website and was offering roms to the open public , i join the forum in nov. 2002 so almost 4 years maybe more than that , before being DarkRamza i was masterbruno1.


----------



## BloodCount (Jan 3, 2007)

From the start I guess..
Bought a flashcart for my GBA and came here looking for roms..
I have not been active for a long time now.. but that will probably change when I get..


----------



## Calogero91 (Jan 4, 2007)

Since the start so about 5 years, but I dont post much. Just here to enjoy the awesome reviews, news and wicked topics.


----------



## Gnat (Jan 4, 2007)

the m4d.sm sounds way too familiar
site evolved nicely
also props to the dedicated irc folk!


----------



## moley (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm old skool I just dont post much thats all


----------



## teunarmada (Jan 4, 2007)

hello this is my 3e month on this site ,sorry for my english,but it was very helpfull ,

thanks for all with the great tips,,..
greetins teun


----------



## djgarf (Jan 4, 2007)

QUOTE(TmP_Thug @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> I'm pretty much same as shaun, using the old rom page greetings book to communicate and eventually evolve to what we have now.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20030622153917/gbatemp.m4d.sm/



yeah me too

seems so long ago now lol


----------



## Gamer (Jan 4, 2007)

Almost five years!! Time flies when you have fun


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 4, 2007)

I first found gbatemp a long time ago, back when the first 64mbit GBA carts were coming out, but I didn't register. Then I had a couple kids, which kept me busy for a few years. They still keep me busy, but I found time to get back to the hobby after I saw the BACKLIT GBA-SP come out last fall. I then bought an SP and an EFA cart and somewhere in there I finally registered here.


----------



## blackjack (Jan 4, 2007)

Been reading on gbatemp for about a year know but just joined recently.


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Jan 5, 2007)

a year I think. posting to check join date...
(apparently a lot longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

good site, nice international community.


----------



## unusername (Jan 5, 2007)

i think that gbatemp its the best site 4 GBA/NDS and now... WII info on the net...

claps claps 4 Gbatemp!


----------



## Kyro (Jan 5, 2007)

2k2 and before that the rom downloading site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




by the way technically, it s impossible to pick "> 5 years!" cause this forum wasnt created


----------



## face_kicker (Jan 5, 2007)

I remember when GBAtemp was just a site with roms. I've been here as long as some of the veteran members just not as active anymore (since the wife and the job). Plus I was a lurker for a while before I decided to sign up.

But I do come to visit every once in bit. Just to see what's happening at the site and see what Shaun, Dice, Tempest and some of the older members are doing. I hope everyone's well and hope that the community is as helpful and friendly as they have always been.

Happy new year everyone! Keep kicking ass GBATemp members!


----------



## hobotent (Jan 5, 2007)

It's been a while but I dont post much. I've been a guest for a year and signed up 2004. It's been a good run


----------



## visslik (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm still not here.  You're not even reading this post.


----------



## Rangent (Jan 6, 2007)

I needed to post to see my start date...


----------



## Lord Patamon (Jan 6, 2007)

I joined here since September, 2003, true I haven't posted much but I browse the site almost every day


----------



## Z_Hunter (Jan 6, 2007)

Three and a half years already. I didn't realize it has been this long.


----------



## angelfly (Jan 6, 2007)

A little over a year. I joined December 31st of 05.


----------



## Gilrad (Jan 6, 2007)

I wonder if I am the longest running lurker... Despite my low postcount, I have regularly checked these forums since I first registered.


----------



## corbs132 (Jan 7, 2007)

a while. more than a year and a half, maybe 2 now.


----------



## Deadmon (Jan 7, 2007)

Been here for a long time...I spend most of my time lurking though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I believe I saw registrations up the day I was discharged from the hospital, but I didn't bother to sign up. 9 days later though, I did. I remember when the site used to be download roms, but it was the most reliable!

Glad to see there are lurkers out there too!


----------



## chari (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay so I has only been for a month this day. I dinna know ya could get roms here before  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so wot happened? Why wis changed?

And since I is still here, ya can see me loves this place wit or witoot em   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but mostly cos ya folks are all   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahahaa


----------



## OrR (Jan 7, 2007)

Because sharing roms over the internet is illegal more or less everywhere and the site would be in danger of being shut down. That's why it was called GBAtemp in the first place...


----------



## square (Jan 8, 2007)

Five years plus now,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and three degrees later


----------



## kevo_the_man (Jan 8, 2007)

I've been watching this site since it was just a place to leech roms, but it took me a while to register. I've posted a few times a month since then ^^;;


----------



## Omero (Jan 8, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 1 2007 said:


> So it's 2007, and you're online and visiting GBAtemp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm here since Kivan started it all. In fact, Kivan is one of my RL friend, and we three (me, Kivan and Alexander) started GBATemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can easily check this by visiting these pages:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=1
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=2
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=3

heheheheh

At the very beginning when there was no forum, but just an ever-changing webpage with the last 10 GBA roms to download.

The name itself, GBATEMP, comes from that: it TEMPORARILY hosted the latest 10 gba roms zips for everyone to download and play.

It was very temporary too, because we had to fight against webmasters always closing down the website in no more then 2-3 days.

Kivan had like 100+ fake different 'free website' accounts to use whenever the website went down, to bring it back again in no time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL

Was fun, and gbatemp made a well earned name in the GBA community back then, by being at center stage in the gba scene (everyone knew you could easily find the last 10 roms on gbatemp), thus starting it all.

Then came the forums, the community, the 'no roms' policy (which was very much needed) and everything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to everyone who has contributed in the past, and especially THANK YOU to all the ppl still active as admins or moderators for gbatemp, like shaunj, Costello, and all the others. THANKS FRIENDS FOR MAKING ALL THIS POSSIBLE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of the 3 founders, and a proud former staff member,


----------



## bolton2 (Jan 9, 2007)

ive been here since there was a gbatemp that hosted gba roms for quite some time


----------



## Friction Baby (Jan 14, 2007)

I have been here since Nov 8th 2006, and I gotta tell ya it is the best site I have come across by far Kudos to the creator and staff and all of the members of this fine site GBAtemp Rocks!!!!!!


----------



## xanth (Jan 14, 2007)

I remember back when gbatemp had GBA roms, that was a while ago.

I believe I initially discovered GBAtemp somewhat circuitously. Initially when I first started watching the developing GBA emu scene, there was another website that had started out very early on in the scene, and was fairly strong about posting good releases of GBA roms on a regular basis. I'm not sure if I can name it as I'm too lazy to see if it's still around and providing downloads. (Last I checked, it had devolved into a dead-link, outdated, ad-filled site, but it could have come back.)

_EDIT: Okay, as far as I can tell, it's not still around, it was GBAetc_

Anywho, I was very loosely involved in the message boards for the forementioned site, which at some point went down with the entire site for some reason. As a result, two different members ended up jumping on this opportunity, and created forums on their own as successor forums. I believe the names they used were "Leon" and "CrazySka".

I don't remember how official either board was, just that the 2 seperate names were rearranges of the original site's name. Leon, when he created his board advertised that he was looking for moderators, so I volunteered to manage the GBA Emu scene board. As I moderated, I noticed that more and more of the games posted seemed to be linking back to GBAtemp. After discovering it, I began regularly browsing it as it would frequently have the most current releases and was very reliable.

The two competing message boards faded into obscurity when an official one came back, and unrelatedly but around the same time, GBAtemp eventually decided to drop rom releases and focus on the message board. I remember being very disappointed and figured that I probably wouldn't end up browsing around here much longer. Yet, I created an account anyway, just in case I "needed it".

And I have needed it. Whether to just keep in touch with news from the scene, to see what old members are up to, to the invaluable help it was when I finally got around to buying my first and so far only flashcart (an EFA 256 mb, like 3 years ago).

And while I've been little more than a lurker since creating this account back in '02, long having lost the time required to post on boards, the tenacity, strength, and professionalism that this community has grown into continues to amaze me. *The fact that a website like this has stuck around so long is not only a reflection on it's creators, but on all of you as well. Congratulations GBAtemp. Here's to this year, and all the ones after that.*


----------



## Lufagathrath (Jan 14, 2007)

name used to be " andrewjohn99 "

Prowd to be here from there start. 

( always makes me smile when i notice i have one of the few active acounts with a below quadruple digit member number.)

my fondest memories was kivan, gba roms up for download, and haveing to type  gbatemp.2ya.com ( or something along the lines )
i remember after the 10 newest roms were taken out, there was the mass of roms being posted in the the forums and people being banned/suspended left and right,

cant forget the origin of "grog SLAM !"


----------



## Wanted (Jan 14, 2007)

Not so active but been around since before it was a forum to get my GBA roms. Creepy isn't it? 3 posts a year... must be a record.


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Jan 19, 2007)

Well it has been 3 years and 2 months since i am here at GBAtemp. I found GBAtemp whilst searching for GBA roms back then. I don`t post much here now a days especially after the DS launched cuz i don`t have one and i don`t plan to buy one as well but i still surf the forums whenever i have the time.


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 19, 2007)

I used to download roms from the old website =p
been in the forums since october 2002, with my old account


----------



## dice (Jan 19, 2007)

I wonder what happened to people like d2, neocat and tempest...


----------



## eclipsevader123 (Sep 30, 2008)

this is my 3rd day...sad I know


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 30, 2008)

5 years, 2 days ago....

WOW how time has gone by.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 1, 2008)

Almost a year now.... Around 25 more days to go!


----------



## Banger (Oct 1, 2008)

Me and Tropicana have been around for the same period of time.


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 1, 2008)

I was cool before being cool was cool.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 1, 2008)

Signed up in jan looking for info on DS flashcarts, was gonna order it soon after but m3r went out of stock like for many months at RHS
left gbatemp

once it came back in stock
I ordered a DSL and m3r and made a return to gbatemp
and basically took off from there, I is active now :3


----------



## Ducky (Oct 1, 2008)

Hmm.. Let me post a minute and find when..

(GBATemp = Legend.)


----------



## Mars (Oct 1, 2008)

Roughly 2 years.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Oct 5, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> I've been here since the beginning. Had an account from *24-October 02* (the day the boards started) and then made this one whenever I made it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one freaking day before my birth day!But my real birthday is not on my profile.
my dad tells me
never trust the internet.
but i pretty much trust gbatemp


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 5, 2008)

A week or so over a year.


----------



## War (Oct 5, 2008)

Probably like half a year or something.


----------



## Dylan (Oct 5, 2008)

about a year


----------



## Foppzter (Oct 5, 2008)

Almost since the beginning.
I lurked without a account for almost a year before I signed up.


----------



## Defiance (Oct 5, 2008)

_Almost_ a year.


----------



## moozxy (Oct 5, 2008)

Over a year
I totally forgot to make my anniversary topic


----------



## JPH (Oct 5, 2008)

Over 2 years


----------



## R2DJ (Oct 5, 2008)

Nearly 8 months. It was Wii Fanboy that led me to this place. I was reading an article about something and it linked to GBAtemp.


----------



## javad (Oct 14, 2008)

About a year


----------



## imz (Oct 14, 2008)

just posting this to see when I joined


----------



## 2die4 (Oct 14, 2008)

From the start


----------



## playallday (Oct 14, 2008)

I came here on May 23, 2008.



			
				2die4 said:
			
		

> From the start


Wow a old time user!


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 14, 2008)

I was here since 2004...I feel that recently this forum had a boom because this seemed to be the most appropriate place to get unofficial support for Arr Foor Dee Esses


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 14, 2008)

kivan still gets on every now and then, maybe he will post!!


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 14, 2008)

post to see my join date...
EDIT: 1year 1month


----------



## Seven (Oct 16, 2008)

Registered a little more than a year ago, but I only really started posting around now.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 16, 2008)

about a year


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 16, 2008)

As of now I've been here for 4 and a half years.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 16, 2008)

Some months over a year now...


----------



## science (Oct 16, 2008)

Two and a half years


----------



## Destructobot (Oct 16, 2008)

Two years to the day.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 16, 2008)

I registered Jan. 14, 2007.


Way to revive an old thread.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 16, 2008)

I dont know, but you can look under my name on this post and count for yourself.


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 16, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> I dont know, but you can look under my name on this post and count for yourself.


What she said.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 16, 2008)

That too, but I didn't get active until a few months ago, really.


----------

